# Bad power seat switch?



## kiski (Jan 7, 2005)

On my 2000 Maxima SE, the driver's seat will not recline. I have removed the seat and, using test leads from a 12 volt battery, got the seat to recline back and by switching the leads got the seat to recline forward. The test leads were inserted in the plug coming from the recline motor. Since the seat reclines, I assume the motor is fine and that the problem is in the switch. How do you even get to this switch? Can't figure out how to do this.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Mine went out on my 2000 as well. The switch was like $240 installed. It was covered under warranty thank god.


----------

